# Age and egg sharing



## juicygem (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm 34 ( 35 in December) am I too old for egg sharing? I would considering do it to help me and my DH with costs of IVF/ICSI and also help someone else have a much wanted child.

Does anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi There

My clinic will only take you until you are 35 (and then if you get good responses will accept you again until you are 36) - so I would definitely not hang around... grab the opportunity now while you can and go for it...


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Bourn Hall, Cambs offer free treatment (ivf) for egg sharers (donors) up to age 36


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

the Care clinics are happy to accept you up to the age of 36 but you must have started tx at least 6 months before your 36th birthday

mo


----------

